# Lina's Cat Rescue - Fosterers needed in the East Midlands



## Sherylina (Sep 17, 2012)

Foster carers urgently needed for Lina's Cat Rescue. We are a non-profit organisation based in the East Midlands and our aims are to rescue, rehabilitate and re-home cats and kittens. We do not judge and we do not ask questions. We do not accept feral or farm cats unless friendly and young enough to get used to human contact.

Website: Lina's Cat Rescue | We are a small, non-profit group based in the East Midlands committed to rescuing, rehabilitating and re-homing cats and kittens.
Facebook group: https://www.facebook.com/groups/475138552510706/

We are so busy this year and have a ridiculously long waiting list full of litters of kittens, pregnant cats, strays, a couple of pedigrees and of course a lot of adult cats. We are full to the brim (overfull if truth be told) and are desperate for some more people to step up and foster.

One of the most common reasons I hear for fostering is people worrying that they will get too attached...









Anyone who is interested will have a volunteer sent round to their home for a quick home check (nothing intrusive) and you wil be talked through what fostering involves, the positives, the negatives, our policies and adoption procedures and it will also give you a chance to ask any questions that you may have. This visit is as much for you to decide if fostering is for you as it is for us to decide if you are suitable.

Vet bills, special diets and flea/worm treatment is covered by the rescue. Foster carers must provide food (if not on a special diet) and litter. We do occasionally get donations of food and litter and these are shared out as fairly as possible between the foster carers.
All cats and kittens are neutered, vaccinated and micro-chipped before being re-homed. Young kittens are re-homed on a neutering contract and is provided free of charge at selected vets when they come of age.

People who live in flats are welcome to apply.
Resident cat-friendly pets are fine as long as neutered. We also highly recommend they are up to date with their vaccinations as we often have no history of the cats we take in.
Foster homes with children also welcome, we will do our best to match you with a cat who has previously lived with children.

24 hour support available. Our Facebook group is always busy and almost all our foster carers are on there and happy to give advice. You will be given an emergency contact and we will be happy to arrange for someone to visit if you feel you need it.

To apply feel free to e-mail [email protected] or ring Sheryl on 07895540361 (leave a message if no answer - I may be at work or driving)


----------



## Sherylina (Sep 17, 2012)

More fosterers urgently needed x


----------

